# Subwoofer sehr wenig Bass (Edifier S530D), falsche Einstellung?



## querinkin (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Heute ist mein Edifier S530D angekommen. Habe Alles angeschlossen und einen basslastigen Song gestartet. Leider konnte ich fast keinen Bass feststellen. Mit der Fernbedienung habe ich den Subwoofer auf +10 gestellt konnte aber keinen grossen Unterschied ausmachen. Habe ich möglicherweise etwas falsch eingestellt?

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64 bit (in Systemsteuerung>Sound>Lautsprecher>Konfigurieren ist Stereo und kein Vollspektrum-Lautsprecher eingestellt)
Soundkarte: Asus Xonar DX (Edifier ist am "Front" Anschluss der Soundkarte angeschlossen)

Einstellungen im Xonar DX Audip Center:
Audiokanal: 2 Channels
Samplingfrequenz: PCM 44.1KHz
Analog aus: 2 Lautsprecher
Alles Andere ist ausgeschalten (keine Effekte,  kein FlexBass, kein AEC, kein VocalFX)

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Nach einer extrem langen Lieferzeit hätte ich wirklich keine Lust das Ganze wieder zurückzusenden, falls der Subwoofer defekt ist.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Januar 2010)

Anstatt gleich einen Thread aufzumachen, solltest du erstmal die Boxen einspielen lassen und selber dich mal etwas durch die Optionen wälzen.


----------



## querinkin (7. Januar 2010)

Durch die Einstellungen habe ich mich bereits gearbeitet. Hat jedoch nichts verändert. Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich aus aber ich denke, dass Einspielen wird einen Unterschied machen aber meiner Meinung nach nicht einen so Grossen. Momentan habe ich nahezu keinen Bass.

Aber vielleicht hast du recht und ich war etwas voreilig. Werde das Set 1-2 Tage einspielen lassen.
Dachte, dass ich möglicherweise etwas falsch eingestellt habe. Deshalb habe ich hier einen Thread aufgemacht. Da jemand mit etwas mehr Know How vielleicht auf einen Blick gesehen hätte, was ich falsch konfiguriert habe. Trotzdem Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Falls es in ein paar Tagen noch gleich klingt werde ich mich mochmals melden.


----------



## coffeinfreak (7. Januar 2010)

Der Subwoofer steht wahrscheinlich falsch.


----------



## marques (7. Januar 2010)

> Analog aus: 2 Lautsprecher



soviel ich weiß ist das ein 2.1 system....


also:

du solltest unter windows(bzw bei soundkarte) einstellen das es ein 2.1 system ist,dann solte es klappen, eventuell schauen das der sub nicht deaktivert ist

und pc boxen einspielen? solang es keine PA-Anlagen sind brauchst du da nichts einspielen


----------



## querinkin (7. Januar 2010)

marques schrieb:


> soviel ich weiß ist das ein 2.1 system....
> 
> 
> also:
> ...



Das habe ich meiner Meinung nach gemacht. Habe in den Windows Einstellungen nichts gefunden bezüglich 2 oder 2.1. Konnte nur Vollspektrum-Lautsprecher an oder abwählen. Im Xonar DX Audio Center kann ich ebenfalls nur 2 Lautsprecher auswählen. Eine 2.1 Auswahl ist nicht vorhanden.


----------



## marques (7. Januar 2010)

das sollte aber nicht sein^^ und bei windows kannst schon einstellen das 2.1 system ist, geh mal auf konfigurieren,da ist das normal drinnen...

wenn ich von der arbeit daheim bin schau ich genau nach wo das ist,falls du es bis dahin noch nicht hast,also so um halb 7, 7...


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2010)

marques schrieb:


> und pc boxen einspielen? solang es keine PA-Anlagen sind brauchst du da nichts einspielen



Man sollte JEDEN Lautsprecher einspielen, egal ob Hifi oder PA ...... oder sag mir mal was den aufbau eines PA lautsprechers von nem Hifi lautsprecher unterscheidet ? Garnix !

Ähm Vollspektrum bedeutet 2.0, und vollspektrum deaktiviert 2.1


----------



## marques (7. Januar 2010)

naja unterschied ist schon...


aber wegen einspielen, der bass sollte von anfang an da sein, und nicht so gut wie garnicht,das hat nichts mit einspielen zu tun...volle leistung hats vielleicht nicht,aber nicht so extrem wie er beschrieben hat.

und von anfang an voll aufdrehen wird er wohl nicht,wenn ja ist er eh taub, zumindest wär ich taub wenn ich mein 2.1 system voll aufdrehen würde


----------



## querinkin (7. Januar 2010)

Konnte in Windows 7 bei der Konfiguration nur folgendes auswählen:

Im ersten Fenster hatte ich folgende Audiokanäle zur Auswahl:
[x] Stereo (angeklickt)
[ ] Quadrophonie
[ ] 5.1 Surround
[ ] 7.7 Surround

Im zweiten Fenster stand folgendes:

Wählen Sie Vollspektrum-Lautsprecher aus

Satellitenlautsprecher haben meist einen begrenzten dynamischen Bereich undmüssen mit einem Subwoofer verwendet werden. Wenn Ihre Konfiguration Vollspektrum-Lautsprecher umfasst, wählen Sie diese aus.

Vollspektrum-Lautsprecher
[ ] Vorne links und rechts (habe ich nicht angeklickt)


Das ist alles was ich an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Windows habe.


----------



## coffeinfreak (7. Januar 2010)

Wo steht der Subwoofer?


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2010)

*lol* Wie wärs du schaltest mal Vollspektrum wieder an ..... 

Das is ja  wohl klar das du kein Bass hast, du steuerst das Teil mit nem Stereo Signal an, bei dem du von der Sondkarte aus das Basssignal abtrennst und wunderst dich warum kein bass vorhanden ist ?

2.1 bedeutet Stereo Signal + Bass Signal, also 3 leitungen.... 

Das Edifier trennt automatisch die Sats vom Woofer ab, angesteuert wirds als Vollspektrum System logischerweise weil ja nur ein Stereo eingang vorhanden ist für Vollspektrum oder hat das ding extra nen subwoofer eingang


----------



## marques (7. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> *lol* Wie wärs du schaltest mal Vollspektrum wieder an .....
> 
> Das is ja  wohl klar das du kein Bass hast, du steuerst das Teil mit nem Stereo Signal an, bei dem du von der Sondkarte aus das Basssignal abtrennst und wunderst dich warum kein bass vorhanden ist ?
> 
> ...




richtiiisssch 


PS: was will der eine eigentlich immer mit : " Wo steht der Subwoofer?"
2 mal schon  in einem anderen Raum wird er ihn schon nicht stehen haben


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2010)

Weil auch die Position des Woofer grundlegend den Sound ausmachst, wenn der in nem absolut akoustischen Todpunkt steht und nen akoustischen kurzschluss verursacht, dann hört man ebenfalls so gut wie garnix vom bass ! Daher 2 mal die frage nach der position des woofer. Aber ich denke der TE meint wirklich das kein bass rauskommt was man ja einfach prüfen kann wenn man sich mal vor den woofer sezt.


----------



## marques (7. Januar 2010)

Klar mach die Position des Woofers den Sound aus,aber das dann absolut nichts zu hören wäre, wäre trotzdem unwahrscheinlich,zumindest meiner meinung nach.^^ 

Oder vllt hat er auch den regler direkt am woofer nicht aufgedreht  kann auch sein


----------



## querinkin (7. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> *lol* Wie wärs du schaltest mal Vollspektrum wieder an .....
> 
> Das is ja  wohl klar das du kein Bass hast, du steuerst das Teil mit nem Stereo Signal an, bei dem du von der Sondkarte aus das Basssignal abtrennst und wunderst dich warum kein bass vorhanden ist ?
> 
> ...



Danke!  Das hat geholfen. Habe es falsch interpretiert. Dachte wenn ich eine Subwoofer habe muss ich das auschalten. Bei z.B. Standboxen ohne Sub einschalten. Bass ist nun schon viel besser.


----------



## marques (7. Januar 2010)

Hörst wohl die "richtige" Musik?


----------



## querinkin (7. Januar 2010)

coffeinfreak schrieb:


> Wo steht der Subwoofer?



Habe eine Skizze erstellt:

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/2815/subposition.png

Links unter meinem Schreibtisch steht der Subwoofer und rechts der PC (denke das erkennt man auf der Skizze ).
Denke die Position sollte etwa richtig sein. Kenne mich aber, wie bereits erwähnt, damit überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2010)

Also bei dem woofer kannst auch nen kleinen trick anwenden, stell den woofer auf dein Stuhl und lauf mal im zimmer rum wo der bass sich am besten anhört, hast die stelle ausgemacht stellste den woofer genau dahin.


----------



## querinkin (7. Januar 2010)

Ganz herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten! Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

@dfence Danke für den Tip. Das werde ich gleich testen.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (7. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Also bei dem woofer kannst auch nen kleinen trick anwenden, stell den woofer auf dein Stuhl und lauf mal im zimmer rum wo der bass sich am besten anhört, hast die stelle ausgemacht stellste den woofer genau dahin.




quatsch, sub stehen lassen und dann durchs zimmer kriechen nicht auf nen stuhl oder sonstiges stellen, außerdem ist die kabellänge bei den meisten 2.1 systemen sowieso begrenzt wodurch ein umstellen meist ga nicht so einfach ist


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Januar 2010)

> quatsch, sub stehen lassen und dann durchs zimmer kriechen nicht auf nen stuhl oder sonstiges stellen



und was soll das bitte bringen? Das man seinen PC samt Hörposition nach dem Subwoofer ausrichtet? ich glaube da ist es sinnvoller (weil weniger aufwändig) den Subwoofer in seiner Position zu verändern  und für kurze Kabel gibt es Verlängerungen


----------



## querinkin (7. Januar 2010)

Das mit der Kabellänge stellt bei mir wirklich ein Problem dar. 
Die sind viel zu kurz um das ausporbieren zu können. Aus diesem Grund lasse ich den Sub vorerst unverändert. Weiter gefällt er mir nun sehr gut, nachdem ich die richtigen Softwareeinstellungen vorgenommen habe (Vollverstärkte-Lautsprecher ein, Schande über mich ). Vielleicht werde ich das mit der Positionierung des Subs später nachholen, wenn ich längere Kabel habe.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (7. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> und was soll das bitte bringen? Das man seinen PC samt Hörposition nach dem Subwoofer ausrichtet? ich glaube da ist es sinnvoller (weil weniger aufwändig) den Subwoofer in seiner Position zu verändern  und für kurze Kabel gibt es Verlängerungen




vieleicht solltest du das nächste mal etwas aufmerksamer lesen dann wüsstest du das ich genau das mit dem subwoofer umstellen meinte und nicht die hörposition denn sub kann man nämlich meist nicht allzuweit von der hörposition aufstellen da wie gesagt die kabellänge begrenzt ist. und nicht für alle 2.1 systeme gibt es verlängerungen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (7. Januar 2010)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> vieleicht solltest du das nächste mal etwas aufmerksamer lesen dann wüsstest du das ich genau das mit dem subwoofer umstellen meinte und nicht die hörposition denn sub kann man nämlich meist nicht allzuweit von der hörposition aufstellen da wie gesagt die kabellänge begrenzt ist. und nicht für alle 2.1 systeme gibt es verlängerungen



du hattest geschrieben, dass er den Sub stehen lassen soll und dann durch das Zimmer kriechen soll. Mit dieser Methode bekommt er aber nur raus wo sich der Bass gut anhört wenn er den Sub an der derzeitigen Position stehen lässt. Demnach müsste man dann die Hörposition auf den ermittelten Ort neu ausrichten, und das kann ich ziemlich viel Arbeit ausarten.
Wenn das 2.1-System ein seltenes Kabel haben sollte kann man sich aber auch durchaus eine Verlängerung selber bauen, dazu braucht man nur einen Lötkolben und ein ganz klein wenig handwerkliches geschick.

Aber der Threadersteller lässt den Sub ja nun sowieso an seiner derzeitigen Position, also brauchen wir hier auch nicht weiter drüber zu diskutieren


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (7. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> du hattest geschrieben, dass er den Sub stehen lassen soll und dann durch das Zimmer kriechen soll. Mit dieser Methode bekommt er aber nur raus wo sich der Bass gut anhört wenn er den Sub an der derzeitigen Position stehen lässt. Demnach müsste man dann die Hörposition auf den ermittelten Ort neu ausrichten, und das kann ich ziemlich viel Arbeit ausarten.



nein mit dieser methode bekommt er raus wo der sub optimal steht, denn dort wo der bass am besten klingt dort sollte der subwoofer stehen und er müsste dazu "nur" den sub an diese stelle stellen. ich sage nur das es dann optimal wäre nicht das er das machen muss. und wie gesagt mit seinem jetztigen system sollte er es so belassen wie es ist außer er entscheidet sich dazu den sub umzustellen wobei er dann "falls" er handwerklich etwas geschickt ist die kabel zum sub verlängern müsste und dazu muss er ja nicht die gesamte hörposition verlegen


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Januar 2010)

Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> nein mit dieser methode bekommt er raus wo der sub optimal steht, denn dort wo der bass am besten klingt dort sollte der subwoofer stehen und er müsste dazu "nur" den sub an diese stelle stellen.



Hm bemerkst du nicht den denkfehler dabei ? Wenn er jetz schaut wo der sub am besten klingt und ihn dann dort hin stellt, dann spielt der Sub genau an der stelle wo er vorher war am besten und nicht auf der Hörerposition.... 

Wenn dann soll er es so machen wie ich sagte, den subwoofer auf Hörerposition stellen, und dann im raum suchen wo es am besten klingt, den dort hin stellen damit dann an der hörerposition gut klingt. 
Natürlich ist ds nicht 100% genau, aber es ist durchaus besser als tagelang rumzuprobieren wo der sub am besten klingt. 


Ich hab das übrigens genauso gemacht, mit nem 300liter BR woofer ( und das teil wiegt vorneweg 60kg ), und was soll ich sagen es ist perfekt.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte da noch eine kleine Frage an den Threadersteller :
Da du das Bassproblem ja inzwischen beseitigt und eine Idee davon hast, was das System so leistet... bist du überzeugt ?
Ich hab derzeit noch ne Uralt-Soundblaster Live 24 bit und ein mittelmässiges Creative Inspire 2.1 System für damals noch etwa 60 Euro, macht aber immer noch gut was her .
In nächster Zeit wollte ich mir genau deine Kombination aus Soundkarte und -system zulegen und wollte dich deswegen mal nach ner Meinung fragen; sind ja doch etwa 200 Euro für beides und für mich als Schüler ist das ein Haufen Geld...


----------



## rytme (7. Januar 2010)

Zu der Anlage gibts doch nen schönen ausführlichen Test


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hab schon 2 Abende damit verbracht, Reviews zu dem ganzen zu lesen und das Fazit war immer ähnlich -> System ist klasse.
Mich interessiert aber gerade seine Meinung als "Laie", um's mal so auszudrücken .


----------



## querinkin (7. Januar 2010)

Also mir gefällts. Das Bassproblem habe ich ja mitlerweilen gelöst. Der hämmert jetzt auch ordentlich. Obwohl ich es max. auf 1/3 der Gesamtlautstärke betreibe.  
Aber ich bin da vielleicht der Flasche den du fragst. Hatte davor ein uraltes billiges Logitech Set. Natürlich klingt es nun viel viel besser. Habe sonst aber keinen wirklichen Vergleich zu einem anderen System. Des weiteren besitze ich, wie gesagt, das Boxenset erst seit heut morgen.  
Aber wie erwähnt wurde das Set von einigen anderen Forenmitgliedern hier ausführlich getestet. Und die Bewertungen sind durchwegs positiv.

Noch etwas zur Soundkarte. Meiner Meinung nach würde ich zuerst nur das 2.1 System kaufen. Weiss jetzt nicht ob bei diesem System der Unterschied wirklich gross ist zwischen alter und neuer Soundkarte. Habe das Edifier Set heute mal per digitalem Kabel verbunden. Somit sollte, soviel ich weiss, die Soundkarte nutzlos werden. Konnte keinen wirklichen Unterschied feststellen. Einzig, dass meiner Meinung nach das Musik mit Soundkarte etwas "wärmer" geklungen hat. Aber damit kennt sich einer der Profis hier im Forum sicherlich besser aus.
Hoffe ich konnte dich trotzdem etwas bei deiner Entscheidung unterstützen. 

Eine kleine Anmerkung: Habe heute abend die Filme "Das fünfte Element" und "Jumper" geschaut und ich muss sagen: BOAAHHHH. Kein Vergleich zu dem was ich vorher hatte. Bin teilweise wegen des Basses zusammengezuckt.


----------



## ThePlayer (8. Januar 2010)

Versuche mal dass hir:
Start > Systemsteurung > Hardware und Sound > Sound > Lautsprecher > Eigenschaften > Ton.
Stelle mal beides auf Null.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (8. Januar 2010)

querinkin schrieb:


> Aber ich bin da vielleicht der *Flasche* den du fragst.


Nö, 'ne Flasche bist du nicht  und der Falsche auf nicht .
Genau auf sowas hab ich noch gewartet... Reviews sind immer schön, aber vertrauenswürdige Erfahrungsberichte machen bei mir auch was aus .

Die neue Soundkarte wird's bei mir auf jeden Fall dazu geben, die Jetzige ist _imo_ schon Welten besser als der Onboardchip und eine teure Soundkarte sollte doch noch mal was bringen.
Da will ich nicht am falschen Ende sparen, wenn's schonmal teure Boxen gibt.
Ansonsten danke für die ausführliche Antwort !



> Hoffe ich konnte dich trotzdem etwas bei deiner Entscheidung unterstützen.


Na aber sicher doch .


----------



## querinkin (8. Januar 2010)

Noch eine ganz andere Frage. Habe hier noch 2 uralte Sony Regallautsprecher stehen. Könnte ich die ohne etwas zu zerstören an mein Edifier anschliessen?

Modell: Sony APM-A7 (75W, Impendanz 6 Ohm)

Sehen so aus wie diese: 
SONY APM-A7 High-End High-End 2-Wege-Bass-Reflex Boxen! - eBay.ch (endet 30.12.09 21:26:56 MEZ)

Die Membranen sehen allerdings etwas seltsam aus. Aber vielleicht wurden die Lautsprecher in der Zeit noch so gebaut.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (8. Januar 2010)

und was erhoffst du dir davon? besseren klang wirst du dadurch nicht haben, eher genau das gegenteil


----------



## querinkin (8. Januar 2010)

Erhoffen tue ich mir nichts. Wollte mir die alten Boxen nur einmal anhören. War mir jedoch nicht sicher ob ich dadurch etwas zerstöre.
Habe es nun tortzdem ausprobiert. Nichts kaputt. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. Januar 2010)

Kurzzeitig is das sicher auch kein problem aber langfristig ist das auf keinen fall gesund. Aber von Highend sind die sehr weit entfernt, die dinger sind nix besonderes


----------



## querinkin (8. Januar 2010)

dfence schrieb:


> Aber von Highend sind die sehr weit entfernt, die dinger sind nix besonderes



Das weiss sogar ich. 
Wollte es nur testen.


----------



## oobscure (9. November 2010)

Hay Leute ich habe ein ähnliches problem habe mir schon zich seiten zur hilfe angeguckt aber nichts gefunden was mir geholfen hat

also habe da mein bruder 3 wochen nicht da ist sein 2.1 system genommen...
es ist eine anlage an die alles angeschlossen ist und ich habe die anlage mit dem pc verbunden hat mein bruder auch immer so gemacht..

Nur wenn ich jetzt was höre musik oder ähnliches ist der subboofer ziemlich leise und die eine boxe geht garnicht

wenn ich nur die anlage per cd spielen lasse geht alles einbandfrei


----------



## lvr (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, habe mir nun auch das S530D geholt und auch ein Problem mit dem Bass. Habe es über das optische Kabel angeschlossen und kann in Windows (7) keine Einstellung finden, wie ich es auf 2.1 stellen kann. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wo ich das genau finde?


----------



## TAZ (13. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt keine 2.1 Einstellung, sondern nur Stereo, der Subwoofer sollte sich selber die tieffrequenten Anteile herausziehen...


----------



## lvr (13. Dezember 2010)

Ok, aber irgendwo muss man ja was mit dem Bass einstellen können, oder? Ich mein, aus dem Ding kommt gerade nix.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du es digital angeschlossen hast muss das eigentlich das System selbst machen, oder du musst es am System direkt einstellen. Der PC macht bei digitaler Verbindung nix weiter, außer die Audiodaten weiterzugeben.


----------



## burn... (13. Dezember 2010)

Ließ dir mal den ganzen Thread durch, sollte sich dann eingentlich von selber klären...

mal etwas OffTopic, aber dewegen bin ich auf den Thread gestoßen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der macht so viel bums, dass ich gar nichts mehr höre, wenn ich ihn aufdrehe, außer einem fettem beben im Körper 
Ich muss immer auf -9 Stellen, damit man "Musik hören" kann 

lg.

burn

PS:  der hat noch an der Seite zwei passiv Membrane, dafür allerdings kein Loch oder sonstiges ...


----------



## lvr (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich habs jetzt analog angeschlossen, auf Stereo gestellt und bei Vollspektrum-Lautsprecher "[ ] vorne links und rechts" einen Haken reingemacht. Aber ob Haken drin oder nicht, am Sound ändert sich gefühlt gar nichts.


----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2010)

burn... schrieb:


> Ließ dir mal den ganzen Thread durch, sollte sich dann eingentlich von selber klären...
> 
> mal etwas OffTopic, aber dewegen bin ich auf den Thread gestoßen:
> 
> ...



bei der aufstellung muss es ja dröhnen ohne ende ...


----------



## Blutstoff (14. Dezember 2010)

Jep, die Aufstellung des Subs ist wirklich schlecht gewählt.


----------



## Warlock54 (14. Dezember 2010)

Die Aufstellung ist echt Killer ^^. nach links, rechts und nach hinten 1 cm platz...wenn dann ein sub aber auch nicht dröhnt xDD. mfG


----------



## Poempel (5. Januar 2012)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem bei dem selben Lautsprechern. Ich hab schon die Kriech Methode  probiert aber dabei ist eigentlich der eingezeichnete Standort rausgekommen .

Ich habe SW auf +10 und Bass auf +6 (also alles auf maximal) gestellt und am Hörplatz (also da wo der Stuhl steht) ist der Bass bei dieser Einstellung gerade so ausreichend. Am blauem Pfeil ist der Bass ca. 3 mal so laut und natürlich bei den Einstellungen völlig übertreiben.

Was kann ich da noch machen?

Edit: Ich habe den Subwoofer jetzt mal in der selben Ecke gedreht und in verschiedenen Winkeln aufgestellt... der Bereich wo der Bass am lautesten ist hat sich leicht verschoben jedoch ist am Hörplatz keine Besserung zu bemerken


----------



## Poempel (7. Januar 2012)

*push*

Ich hab so das Gefühl egal wo ich das Ding hinstelle am Hörplatz ist immer zu wenig Bass. Ich habe jetzt auch noch andere Positionen probiert, doch ich höre fast nur das Scheppern aus dem Schrank aber nicht die tiefen Töne an sich... Hat denn keiner noch eine Idee?


----------



## Wolferstaetter (2. Januar 2022)

Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem Edifier 503d - kein wirklicher Bass. Ich betreibe auch nicht den PC mit Soundkarte, sondern nur Radio, CD.
In der Betriebsanleitung steht, dass man jenseits von Volume 50 in den Boostermodus kommt. Das geht - dort kann man den Bass hochdrehen. Nur wenn ich dann zu Volume (50 wäre mir dann doch zu laut) zurück gehe, fährt der Booster wieder herunter auf 0 bis es auf Volume umschaltet. Kann mir jemand da weiter helfen? Danke


----------

